# 4pot calipers + 16 wheel ?!



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

My current brake setup is Audi S3 front and rear brakes with rear calipers as well. Which means 312 front and 256 rear, both vented.






I am very satisfied with braking but I would like to change my front setup from one pot oem caliper to 4 pot caliper. Is there any possibility to user 4pot caliper and 16 wheel ? As we see on this picture it is but the problem is I can not recognize this caliper so I have no idea from which car it is from ? And most important thing is rotor size on same picture..



I see some spacers as well unfortunately  



And another pic. I'm not sure is that 4pot caliper or not...





I someone knows something more about this setups feel free to write down some details. Cheers :beer::beer:


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

i found this site when I was digging for brakes...

http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/braking.asp


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

procket2_8 said:


> i found this site when I was digging for brakes...
> 
> http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/braking.asp


tnx


but they dont have anything for my rotors size


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

sorry dude...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Do you just want the looks of a fixed 4pot caliper? Why do you want to change to a 4 pot?

In general (not speaking of fixed vs floating calipers), the reason for more pistons is to counter pad taper, force distribution over the pad. Its a common misconception that more pistons are better, all OEM's are going back to single pots if possible because of cost. Better floating caliper technology to help counter pad taper.

There are some other reasons for multi pots too, but those reason are more for packaging than anything else.:thumbup:


----------

